# water parameters



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

I've been recording my water parameters closely the past couple weeks.
My readings have been somewhat consistant, with the exception of the KH has dropped from 300 to 180.

Currently I get these results.

PH 8.4
KH 180 ppm
GH 300 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 40 ppm

I dont have the amonia test, however my tank is cycled.. I have watched the nitrite, and them nitrate spike. Then the Nitrate went down.

What would you do to fix the PH problem?
What should the KH and GH read?
If my Nitrate reading is 40 pom or lower, is this acceptable?

-ttldnial


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

With pH that high, I would recommend you buy an ammonia test kit and make sure your tank is neither overstocked nor overfed.

If your fish are doing fine, than I would just keep the pH the way it is and just make sure you don't get an ammonia spike. With a KH that high, you are going to have a hard time adjusting your pH. Your best bet if you decide to lower your pH is to mix your tap water with R/O or distilled water.

Also, I'm not sure why your KH would drop that rapidly...

As for your readings, KH should be between 80-120 ppm.

GH of 300 is considered fairly hard water. To lower it, I suggest mixing it with R/O or distilled water to around 100 to achieve soft water.

Nitrate of 40 ppm is acceptable but if you can, try for under 20 to provide pristine water for your fish.


----------



## want2goallpygo (Aug 20, 2003)

so what does R/O stand for? i have hard water also and would like to soften it. thanks.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Reverse Osmosis


----------

